# Driving Directions to the American Consulate in Guadalajara



## Kaykeey (Jan 2, 2010)

We have been in Ajijic for two weeks now and have to go to the American Consulate in Guadalajara. We know how to get to Guadalajara but not specifically the embassy.

The embassy address is:
Progreso 175, Col. Americana
Guadalajara Jalisco 44160 


I would really appreciate it if someone could give me directions from Ajijic.

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just plug in the address to Google and you will have access to maps of the neighborhood.
Remember that there is construction on the Lazaro Cardenas route to Centro, so you might want to use the Periferico and enter on Guadalupe or Av. Vallarta, etc. From there, check your map and get as close as you can. Parking will be a problem close to the consulate. Note the one way streets on your map; the city map is available at Super Lake and other locations.


----------

